# Topics > Entities > Scientific institutions >  Yale GRAB Lab (The Grasping & Manipulation, Rehabilitation Robotics, and Biomechanics Lab), Yale University, New Haven, Connecticut, USA

## Airicist

Website - eng.yale.edu/grablab

youtube.com/GrablabYale

Director - Aaron M. Dollar

Postdoctoral Associate - Minas Liarokapis 

Posdoctoral Associate - Zhe (Joseph) Xu

Projects:

M2 Gripper

Yale OpenHand Project

Dexterous Manipulation, DARPA ARM-S program

----------


## Airicist

SDM Hand 

 Published on Mar 28, 2013




> Performance video of the original Harvard-Yale SDM Hand, developed by Professor Aaron Dollar while at Harvard
> 
> Dollar, Aaron M., and Robert D. Howe. "The highly adaptive SDM hand: Design and performance evaluation." The international journal of robotics research 29.5 (2010): 585-597.

----------


## Airicist

Manipulation with Underactuated Hands

Published on Nov 5, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Single-grasp object classification & feature extraction with haptic sensing

Published on Jan 21, 2016




> An underactuated robotic hand equipped with tactile sensors is used to classify objects and extract physical properties (size, shape & stiffness) during a single grasp. This may be useful in industrial or exploration settings, as the robot can quickly identify objects using only its sense of touch.
> 
> This video accompanies the paper 'Single-Grasp Object Classification and Feature Extraction with Simple Robot Hands and Tactile Sensors', which will be published in IEEE Transactions on Haptics.

----------

